# salmon in philo...again



## celeste (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi!
Posted this in new members, but here seems to be the better spot. Looking for a recipe for salmon in philo bags. I lost my recipe and need to replace it soon. Any help is appreciated.

Thank you.
Celeste


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Celeste. Here's one i found on the net for you. (Not tested though)...

Ingredients: 

2 eggs
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup cucumber
1 teaspoon dill
1/4 teaspoon lemon pepper
1/2 pound salmon
12 sheets frozen filo dough
3/4 cup unsalted butter

Preparation: 
Combine eggs, cottage cheese, cucumber, dill, lemon pepper, and salmon-mix well, set aside brush 1 filo sheet with melted butter top with another sheet and brush with butter repeat for a total of 3 sheets cover remaining sheets with a damp towel to keep moist cut, lengthwise into 2-inch strips place 1 tablespoon salmon mixture onto one end of a strip fold end over filling, diagonally, to form a triangle continue to fold, edge over edge, to fully enclose on all sides place onto an ungreased baking sheet repeat with remaining strips repeat process remaining sheets and filling brush tops with butter bake @ 375 degrees for 18-20 minutes serve warm or at room temperature.

Serves 16


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Salmon Wellington

This is a nontraditional way of making salmon wellington. The smoked salmon, cream cheese mixture melts into the salmon fillet creating a rich moist dish. This is actually quite a simple recipe that can be prepared in less than an hour. A wonderful way to impress your guests. This recipe serves 2-4 people, depending on size of fillet. I usually accompany this dish with a pasta and green vegetables. A white wine sauce can be prepared for this recipe and will go ideally with pasta, or you can use a sauce like alfredo for the pasta which will go ideally with the salmon wellington...

Ingredients:

1/4 cup smoked salmon
1/2 cup cream cheese, softened
2 tablespoons white wine
2 tablespoons chopped green onions
1 teaspoon dried dill
1 pound evenly thick salmon fillet, with skin removed
6-8 sheets filo pastry 

Directions:

Mix together the first 5 ingredients. Set aside. 
To prepare filo pastry, lightly brush an individual sheet of filo with melted butter the place another sheet on top, then continue with the melted butter and filo pastry layers until you have about 6-8 sheets together. 

Spread the cream cheese mixture over the centre of the pastry to the shape of salmon fillet. Place the fillet on top. Trim slightly and brush egg wash or butter on the edges and bring the pastry up and over the fillet to cover and seal the edges. Trim so that the edges of the pastry are not too thick. Flip over and place, sealed side down on a baking sheet. Bake in a preheated 350 degree oven for approximately 30 minutes. Let rest for 5 minutes before cutting. May be served with your favorite white wine cream sauce.

Options:

Although this recipe calls for filo pastry, you may use traditional pie crust pastry. Be sure it is not too thick.


----------



## celeste (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you so much for both recipes...I'm doing a test run on both of them this week-end. 
 

--Celeste


----------



## lwunderlich (Jan 10, 2002)

On your first recipe that you submitted it says that you mix the 1/2 pound of salmon with subsequent ingredients. What is the form of the salmon? Is it canned, raw cut up in chunks or cooked?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Personally I would suggest base it on your tastes. Smoked Salmon and or Lox might be good. However having made roughly 20,000 of those little phyllo triangles I would say that the filling will be quite wet due to the cottage cheese and eggs. If you add the salmon raw, you'll increase that. This will inhibit the cooking. While 18-20 minutes is more than enough time to cook salmon, the triangle is pretty tightly wrapped and the liquid I mentioned etc. You'll spend most of the time browning the outside and only heating up the center. I suggest poaching the salmon in a court bouillion and then cooling it and flaking it before mixing in.
Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I never tried it before!


----------



## celeste (Jan 1, 2002)

I forgot to say thank you for all of your recipes!! I actually took all the good things I saw (and "tested") and made a new recipe with them. The result was "divine" (to quote one guest) and I am still getting raves from some of the other guests (it's almost embarrassing). Couldn't have done it without you. Thanks!!

Celeste


----------

